

The value of free coding - dnewcome
http://newcome.wordpress.com/2010/03/22/the-value-of-free-coding/

======
bediger
I believe he's got the "free climbing" metaphor mis=mangled, but oh, well.
Even mangled, he's got a point, and it's basically that Charles Petzold did
have it right: IDEs rot your mind. I know the author explicitly says
otherwise, but if you read the article, that's exactly what he's saying.

------
dustingetz
programming isn't a sport; we create value for money. our high-level tools
help us create value more efficiently.

